# Vaping at 81



## Alex (15/2/15)

After one year and a few upgrades later, still vaping at 81

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## zadiac (15/2/15)

My hat off to that "oom"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Matuka (15/2/15)

I'm only 62, hope I can post a pic at 81!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/15)

Big respect. If he can do it then anyone can!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/2/15)

That is so cool!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (15/2/15)

Now that's an OOM!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PrenessaM (15/2/15)

Coolest post ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (15/2/15)

awesome!!!!


----------

